# claim child tax credit while husband on spouse visa



## sophie_ (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi there,

My husband has obtained a spouse visa under the new rule. we applied based on savings of which some was saved up over the years, some was helped out by parents.

we have a two year old daughter. The plan is for me to get a job while my husband stays at home looking after our daughter as his English is not up to standard. But I have just found out that I am pregnant which means it will be difficult for me to get a job for at least a year.

My question is, can we claim child tax credit? will this affect my husband's extension of spouse visa in 2 and half years time?

Thanks again for your kind help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can claim CTC. Just make sure you tick the box about your partner being subject to immigration control. You both will then be regarded as not subject to immigration control but this is fine with UKBA and you can safely receive the tax credit awarded.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Joppa, the online form doesn't ask about a spouse in immigration control; do we need to note it even if it isn't asked.


----------



## sophie_ (Jul 8, 2013)

*Thanks for your reassurance*

very much appreicated. thanks


Joppa said:


> Yes, you can claim CTC. Just make sure you tick the box about your partner being subject to immigration control. You both will then be regarded as not subject to immigration control but this is fine with UKBA and you can safely receive the tax credit awarded.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to complete paper form to claim CTC and there is a box to tick right at the start.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

That's correct on the PDF fill out by hand form, but the fill out online, print and send only asks about the claimant's status, not the spouse's.

M


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Wasnt aware their was a fill online and print any more. I thought it was withdrawn a few years ago due to fraud, you had to phone and prove identity and presence to get a form.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/taxcredits/start/claiming/get-started/how-to-claim.htm
_
How to claim
To claim tax credits you have to fill in a claim form. You can only get a tax credits claim pack from the Tax Credit Helpline.* You can't download a claim form, or make your claim online.*_

Are you filling out child benefit online? Different benefit.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's my experience too with tax credits (a couple of years ago, mind). So no online form, but paper form with box to tick.


----------

